# Music



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am pissed off with no energy, I hate being ill.







Anyway







I have been downloading some tracks to put me in a good mood. When looked at them, I realised they followed my watch collection habits. No dicernable pattern whatsoe

ver.









Comments are welcome, here are my top 10 from tonight.

1. Gregory Isaacs - Number One

2. Caetano Veloso - Cucurucucu Paloma (If you do one thing this year, check out this song)

3. Cliff Richard - We Don't Talk Anymore.









4. K.D Laing & Roy Orbison - Crying

5. Joan Jett - I Love Rock n Roll

6. Squeeze - Tempted by the fruit of another.

7. Frank Sinatra - Somehwere Beyond The Sea ( I think I prefer George Benson)

8. Glen Campbell - Wichita Linesman

9. The Rainmakers - Let My People Go go

10. Sophie Ellis Baxter -Murder On The Dance Floor.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

As you said - No 3


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark,

You need to listen to Aretha Franklin's "I say a little prayer............"

That'll get you fixed up mate.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Or 2BadMice and 'Bombscare',(1991) that will get you moving


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Personally I'd recommend you listen to My Chemical Romance - Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge, this is just a cracking album, full of great rock tunes & loads of energy.

I love it & can't get enough of it - might not be everyone's cup of tea though


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

not sure about full albums but heres a few that spring to mind

dodgy-staying out for the summer

stone roses-i am the resurection

crowded house-whether with you

reef-yer old

moloko-the time is now

green day-basket case

thin lizzy-boy are back in town

primal scream-little miss lucifer

ocean colour scene-river boat song

smashing pumpkins-tonite tonite

everclear-white men in black suits

queens of the stone age-go with the flow

thats all i can think of at the moment,its early and ive not had enough coffee to function to my normal sub standard levels yet.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You need to get better Paul ..... the virus is having an adverse effect on your aural senses


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> 8. Glen Campbell - Wichita Linesman


This is one of my favourites Mark







.

A spiritual for the common, anonymous man resigned to his lonely lot







.

Jimmy Webb wrote some great songs. I even like "MacArthur Park"







.

I was a J.W. fan before I was aware that he existed. I remember liking the his songs when I was a very young lad.

It was only later that I realised that they all bore the same writing credit







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Crazy Town - Butterfly

Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher

Leftfield Lydon - Open Up

Sensational Alex Harvey Band - Tomorrow Belongs To Me

Royksopp - What Else Is There?

Chris Rea - Windy Town

R.L. Burnside - Detroit Boogie

Alabama 3 - Woke Up This Morning

Lucky Dube - House Of Exile

Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb

My music reflects normally my mood .... not sure what this choice means though


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

How about:-

The Shangri Las

Leader of the Pack

That'll cheer any biker up!!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

just of late EVANESCENCE has been blowing me away, other than them, THE HIGHWAYMAN by THE HIGHWAYMEN, lots of the early stuff by DAVID BOWIE, not to mention various CLASSICAL pieces.

all said, i like a broad spectrum of music, but not CLIFF RICHARDS









regards, john.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

raketakat said:


> Jimmy Webb wrote some great songs.


Oh yes, including the wonderful 'Galveston' 

I mainly listen to classical, or contemporary. Got a new CD of Mozart violin concertos 1 & 2 this week - sublime.

However, my son just bought me Jim Noir's 'Tower of Love' - very nice, especially if you like Brian Wilson


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

bullet with butterfly Wings-Smashing Pumpkins

Walkin on sunshine-Katrina & The Waves

Ramones-someboby put something in my drink

Journey - Anyway you want it

Ufo -Doctor Doctor


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I have just watched "The End Of The Century" the story of the Ramones DVD, it is very funny and sometimes very sad. It's strange now that the Ramones probably make more from merchandise than their music ever did whilst Joey, Johhny & Dee Dee were alive.

I loved the whole rock/punk/pop/surf mixture that they played, you either got it or you didn't but if you did you were hooked.









Ther KKK took My baby Away.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Anything by

Sonic Youth

The Yeah Yeah Yeahs

Wolf Mother

Stereophonics

Black Sabbath

The Zutons

Muse


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I loved the whole rock/punk/pop/surf mixture that they played, you either got it or you didn't but if you did you were hooked.


You'd probably like The Pixies then (that's if you don't already)

My current playlist is:

Morrissey [Ringleader of the Tormentors]

Sigur Ros [Takk]

Depeche Mode [Playing The Angel]

Disintegration [The Cure]

Kraftwerk [Minimum / Maximum]

Pixies [bossanova]


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

JoT said:


> You need to get better Paul ..... the virus is having an adverse effect on your aural senses


Mark, You ought to listen to Glenn's 'live' version of Wichita Lineman given away by the Sunday Express on a CD a while back - very reminiscent of Bonzo Dog's 'Look at me, I'm wonderful'.

Or try James Taylor's version of 'Up on the roof' or Ian Dury's 'F***ing Ada' - good for a ten minute giggle. Best of all try Randy Newman's 'Davy the Fat Boy' or 'Political Science'.

Didn't do me no harm. Sixtytwo and all me own teeth. (well, nearly)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I have just watched "The End Of The Century" the story of the Ramones DVD, it is very funny and sometimes very sad. It's strange now that the Ramones probably make more from merchandise than their music ever did whilst Joey, Johhny & Dee Dee were alive.
> 
> ...


Great DVD. I don't think they were recognised as much as they should have been.

KKK is a class song











Mrcrowley said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul,
> ...


ONE TWO THREE FOUR!

BTW - Anyone see Simpsons when Ramones played at Mr Burns' Birthday? Classic


----------

